# Best way to cook gar?



## doodleflop (May 27, 2013)

Finally caught a gar tonight big enough to clean. So before I cook it I wanted to see what is y'all's favorite way?


----------



## spotco2 (May 27, 2013)

Steam it like lobster and eat with drawn butter.


----------



## djenkins0992 (May 27, 2013)

Smoked !


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 27, 2013)

Never eat one. Old timers use to say they had worms?


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 27, 2013)

I've fried it and also boiled some in crab boil. I thought the fried was better. Wife enjoyed the boiled. I won't be keeping any more though as I just didnt enjoy it as much as other fish.


----------



## shoot2grill (May 27, 2013)

cuda67bnl said:


> I've fried it and also boiled some in crab boil. I thought the fried was better. Wife enjoyed the boiled. I won't be keeping any more though as I just didnt enjoy it as much as other fish.


I agree with you.. kept hearing how good it is on here " taste like lobster" so kept one and tried it steamed, just not good to me. Maybe I just got a bad one but don't think I'll try it again.


----------



## bull0ne (May 27, 2013)

It's hadn't one to eating a gar for me, as the eggs are toxic. I don't like to waste or not utilize everything I catch or kill, but a gar, armadillo and a possum hadn't hit my eating table. Yet. 

For those who dare........here's how you clean a gar. 

http://www.illinoisbowfishing.net/CleaningGar.html


----------



## Bam Bam (May 27, 2013)

The two best ways I heard to cook gar and carp #1 Put fish on wood plake, place on open fire when it gets good and black take fish off and throw it away and eat wood plake! #2 Batter the fish in doo-doo, cook it, when done throw fish away and eat the Batter!!! LOL!!!


----------



## benosmose (May 27, 2013)

It is good cooked on the grill on kabob sticks like chicken with a little dales and mccormick steak seasoning also fried yall can have the boiled I did not care for it fried and smoked are good too.


----------



## Bradley_G (May 27, 2013)

I ate a spotted gar on a camp trip once, I cut it in half long ways, peeled out the meat and then put the meat back in the "shell" and grilled it. It was actually pretty tasty, not sure if it was because it was a smaller one or not, but I'll try the next big one I catch in case.


----------



## 021 (May 27, 2013)

Dig a hole, fill it with charcoal and get it going good. Take the Gar, roll it in horse manure, wrap it all up in tinfoil. Throw it on the coals of the fire and cover it up for 2 hours. Come back, dig it up, take the horse manure off of it, throw the fish away, and eat the horse manure.


----------



## jleach (May 27, 2013)

Grilled with blackening seasoning.

John


----------



## aabradley82 (May 27, 2013)

Just remember to cook outside. Gar will stink to high heaven as it cooks. I wrap it in foil with butter and lemon, then put it on the grill.


----------



## doodleflop (May 27, 2013)

021 said:


> Dig a hole, fill it with charcoal and get it going good. Take the Gar, roll it in horse manure, wrap it all up in tinfoil. Throw it on the coals of the fire and cover it up for 2 hours. Come back, dig it up, take the horse manure off of it, throw the fish away, and eat the horse manure.



This is my favorite so far


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 28, 2013)

I think most of you have never actually tried gar, if you had, you would know better. They taste absolutely nothing at all like a nasty old carp, or like any other fish, for that matter. If you like alligator meat or frog legs, you'll love gar. I'll go to the trouble to clean a gar if I also have a big mess of crappie and catfish, they're that good. That backstrap is as clean a piece of white meat as you'll ever find, and firm, too. My favorite ways to fix them are blackened, grilled with cajun seasoning and lemon juice, or cut into nuggets and fried. They really are good.


----------



## Bucky T (May 28, 2013)

spotco2 said:


> Steam it like lobster and eat with drawn butter.



^^^^^This.

A couple of summers ago, myself and a few buddies did this with one that we caught.

I was  skeptical at first, but.........  The backstraps out of that gar were pretty close to lobster.  Rich like lobster, but not quite as rich.

It was very good!


----------



## FMBear (May 29, 2013)

The nice thing about gar is you can get 2 loins off of it.  Steam, or boil in crab boil season, the one loin and smoke the other!!  GREAT STUFF!!


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5 (May 29, 2013)

I tried baking one of mine in foil and it turned out terrible. But I've noticed that baking is not the best way to cook any other fish either


----------



## btt202 (May 29, 2013)

All you want to keep is the two Back straps .


----------



## doodleflop (May 29, 2013)

Well we decided to fry it just like we do our catfish. It tasted good but was rather tough. 

My biggest surprise was my wife who said I like this much better than catfish it's not as fishy tasting
Oh we'll at least it wasn't that bad.


----------



## porkbelly (May 29, 2013)

doodleflop said:


> This is my favorite so far



He's pulling your leg. Everbody knows that horse manure won't stick to the fish. You got to use a fresh cow patty.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 30, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=126703

how to clean and eat. those manure jokes are only for folks that have never tried it ....


----------



## doodleflop (May 30, 2013)

Cleaning it was easy. I had just bought a new dexter serrated knife from bottom dwellers tackle to cut bait with and wow that thing is impressive! Split it right down the back and had the meat out in minutes.


----------



## goblr77 (May 30, 2013)

I had never eaten one until last year. Curiosity got the best of me. I took out his backstraps, cut them into nuggets, and fried. I thought they tasted great.


----------



## kc65 (Jun 11, 2013)

open up gar with tin snips, remove the two loins, more like shrimp texture than lobster, chop the loins and mix with mashed potatoes, chopped onion, eggs, parsley and cajun seasoning, roll the mixture into hushpuppy size balls and deep fry.. gar eggs are toxic to humans so we toss the females and eat smaller males...easy to catch with a 12 inch piece of frayed nylon rope attached to a barrel swivel fished on the surface..


----------



## little rascal (Jun 11, 2013)

*Garfish steaks*

Use a dull chainsaw and cut into 1 " steaks down the length of the body. Brine the steaks in a Salty solution with some of your favorite seasonings for at least overnight or 24 hrs. Then smoke or grill at 250 degrees or higher til they flake or register done. You can dab some maple syrup and ginger mix on them every 30 minutes or so until done, will taste sort of like smoked salmon.


----------



## little rascal (Jun 11, 2013)

*A good one here*

you can use this for grinnel or mudfish too. Or any fish for that matter.

Garfish Cochon
5 pounds fresh garfish fillets3 pounds fresh ground pork1 large yellow onion, finely chopped1 medium bell pepper, chopped1-1/2 stalk celery, finely chopped2 large clove garlic, finely chopped2 tablespoons cayenne pepper sauce1 teaspoon black pepper2 tablespoons salt1/2 teaspoon oregano1/2 teaspoon dill2 eggs1/2 cup cracker crumbs, finely ground
Heat oil on stove to 350F. Run fillets in food processor or until consistency of ground meat. Place in bowl and mix next 12 ingredients in order, mixing well. This will result in a mixture that can be used to fry, grill or barbecue, To fry, shape into balls and dip into your favorite frying mix and place into hot 350-degrees F. oil for 3-5 minutes until golden brown. To grill, shape into patties and place into hot skillet. No oil necessary, and grill 2-3 minutes per side until done.

To barbecue:
Place on prepared barbecue grill 20-25 minutes, using your favorite baste. Serve with green salad and hot buttered French bread.

This mixture also makes in excellent stuffing for duck, turkey, boneless chicken, cabbage, bell pepper, jumbo mushrooms, etc.

Serves 3-5.


----------

